# Guitarheads Megametal and GFS Power Rails Are the same?



## Rex (May 26, 2009)

Hello i´m searching a high output metal pickup and i see these

GuitarHeads Megametal Humbuckers Set of 2 - Black or White

GFS Power Rails- Crushing power, Killer Tone- Black

They`re so inexpensive, but i don´t see reviews for the megametal and for the power rails the reviews are generally good.

Somebody try these pickups? are the same with different names? please i need information. All information are welcome about quality, tone, sound, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 26, 2009)

I had a set of the GFS Power rails and they sounded really good. I was surprised because they were sooooo cheap. I also had a set of their Crunchy rails as well. Never had any experience with the Guitarheads.


----------



## Rex (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Matt, i see the Guitarheads hexbuckers, 

GuitarHeads Hexbucker Humbucker - Black, White, Zebra, Red, Blue, Green

Are they´ve more output than the Megametal?


----------



## AeonSolus (May 28, 2009)

the hexbuckers have more "output" because they got more winding around the coils, but thats only mesuring it with imperance meters, but the reason why the megametal has more output is because of the magnet, it's wider and more "magnetic" if i can call it that.

Going back to the GFS VS GH heads, Having owned both, i had the same dilema in my head as you, with my superstrat, and i replaced my set of Megametals with a Power rails set, and i find they've got a more tight, defined sound, to my ears it was an improvement but maybe it's all in my head, IDK.

NOTE: They're NOT X2N, they may look like it, but they're totally diferent animals

I say you should try both. but there should be a reason why the megametals are 40 bucks a set and the GFS Power rails are 35 a piece. right?


----------



## Rex (May 28, 2009)

Thank you very much aeon, very good mini review  the pickups are for a Schecter C1 Mahogany bodied, maple neck and rosewood fingerboard and is bolt on neck, it suits fine in this guitar?


----------



## Jerich (May 29, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> the hexbuckers have more "output" because they got more winding around the coils, but thats only mesuring it with imperance meters, but the reason why the megametal has more output is because of the magnet, it's wider and more "magnetic" if i can call it that.
> 
> Going back to the GFS VS GH heads, Having owned both, i had the same dilema in my head as you, with my superstrat, and i replaced my set of Megametals with a Power rails set, and i find they've got a more tight, defined sound, to my ears it was an improvement but maybe it's all in my head, IDK.
> 
> ...



while alot of this is true!! alot of it is not! they are the same concept in contruction the Guitarheads are made on a smaller no overhead scale making them better bang for the buck!! and better tone. They have less bite then X2n but fatter mid. I actually just shot a video with them i will post it on youtube next week..I promise..i put them in a re-issue gibson explorer (6) string removed the actives.from guitarheads i just hate actives really i tried everyone brand out there i am sorry actives steal tone..I hate the way everyone thinks just because pickups are cheap or expensive that mandates the quality..this is FALSE!!! i would rather buy cheap pickups and find out they suck then buy expensive and the same! good luck pickup hunting....do searches on youtube.com for guitarheads i posted a few videos there of the Hex 7's.


----------



## Rex (May 30, 2009)

Ok Jerich I´m waiting for that videos thanks


----------



## Metalgoth (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Jerich, price is no guarantee of quality or lack thereof. While I haven't tried the GFS power rails, I have a pair of Megametals in my Washburn WI66ANC. All in all, that guitar is now a tight little package of underrated. 

I've had a lot of pickups through the years, and most of the hyped ones deserve the hype. An EMG-81 in the bridge will get you into all forms of modern metal, Bill Lawrences (real Bill and Becky's) are all that and a bag o' chips, and I'm very happy with my Megametals. 

There's plenty of output, but I don't find them harsh. To my ears they have a nice 'flavor'. They'll squeal and distort nicely, and they'll clean up really well too. 

Pickups are only one link in your signal chain, so I can't see spending for Bareknuckles. My Washburn with it's ultra playable neck, Buzz Feiten tuning, and thick slab o' mahogany body is my go to guitar. I'll be leaving the Guitarheads pickups in it.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 1, 2009)

I have 2 pairs of Power Rails in my Schecter Twin Tribal, and while they are pretty great for the money they are far too dark for that guitar. they tend to make a wall of mud, so I don't recommend them for any dark guitar, in a bright guitar they are really great 
I'm thinking of replacing the 2 bridges by crunchy rails as they're supposed to be far brighter and tighter.


----------



## lukeshallperish (Sep 20, 2012)

i had a GFS Power Rail in this old Hamer Centura and if was great. i would play it and then switch to my buddies jackson which had an X2N in the bridge and the PW was so much tighter and cleaner. still a lot of output but way more controlled. i really hope someday that they make a Power Rail 7 for 7 strings! id be all over that!


----------



## Rex (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi i reflote this old post, in this years how many people can compare these pickups?

The general consensus in different forums is that the megametal is slighty better than the power rails , but i can´t heard for myself.

What do you think guys? Now i have a ltd m252 customised with only a megametal bridge pickup and it sounds great.

Opinions?


----------



## Rex (Jun 28, 2013)

Opinions ?


----------

